# 1 day periods



## MightyMouse (Apr 2, 2011)

Has anyone else had them?

Since I've come off the pill I've had only 1 day periods. The doc didnt seem concerned but I knew that it wasn't me.
My stress has gone down. I work less now and life has generally calmed down (apart from my desperation to have a child).
My progesterone a couple months ago showed only 20.
This month it was 30 and all other hormones were totally fine. 
For the first month I am day 2 of Aunt Flo and she's still goin' strong! 

I just wondered if anyone else has had this and what their experiences were.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Not had this personally but it can take months for AF to regulate after coming off the pill. It is quite common, unfortunately   Good to hear that AF appears to be more 'normal' this month. Hopefully a sign that your natural cycle is back on track.

All the best with ttc   
Maz x


----------

